# Dangerous sandbars can be deadly. Stay safe out there.



## willcfish (Jun 11, 2012)

A friend of mine went under water for half a block when the edge of a sand bar unexpectedly broke off under his weight. It threw him into current and he was lucky to touch bottom so he knew which way was up. He thought he was done for.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jeoGEPy3WOE


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

We've had several drownings lately along the gulf coast. Most folks try to fight the current and you can't. Your friend is very a very lucky fellow.


----------



## willcfish (Jun 11, 2012)

*Mississippi River Sandbar*

Thanks for the information. I will add it to my list. 
One fellow told me he and his wife were on a sandbar on the Mississippi River and were out quite a ways. When they turned to go back and area of sand opened up between them and shore and then closed up just as quickly. They went around as he figured it was a stream underneath. He said he would never go out on another sandbar.


----------



## allen529 (Jun 16, 2012)

I went out on the sandbar under the 98 bridge in Lillian and took a step that I almost didn't recover from when it collapsed on me. Luckily it did it before I had both feet planted and I was able to pull myself free. I too don't go out on sandbars now!


----------



## willcfish (Jun 11, 2012)

*Thanks Allen*

A person just doesn't expect that to cave off but when it does your in immediate trouble.


----------

